# LSA Questions



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you tell a difference between 112 and 113 LSA? I ordered an MS3 cam and they talked me into an 113 LSA in case I swapped cylinder heads in the future.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think you can tell that much. Its only 1 degree seperation between the lobes. It may idle a hair smoother, and a hair wider power curve.


----------

